# Wechsel von Rift S auf Quest 2 sinnvoll für PC-Gamer



## closure (8. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen, der Titel sagt eigentlich alles; Ich hoffe einfach, dass sich hier jemand tummelt, der beide Brillen hat. Aktuell könnte ich die Rift S noch ganz gut verkaufen und für nicht wahnssinig viel merh die Quest 2 holen.
Das kabellose ist mir relativ egal, da ich wohl eher nur am PC zocken würde (dann eben via Link). Jetzt ist die Quest höher aufgelöst und hat mehr Hz = gut. Über Link allerdings wird das Bild komprimiert = nicht gut. Google sagt zwar, das am PC die Rift nach wie vor besser ist, weil nativ. Allerdings sind diese Kommentare schon ein paar Monate alt. Gab es ggf. ein Update bei der Quest 2, dass die Komprimierung minimiert hat? Oder soll so ein Update kommen? Vielen Dank!


----------



## GladiusTi (9. Januar 2021)

Also laut Reddit kann man mit der Quest mittels Supersampling(1,7x ist glaub empfohlen) ebenfalls so gut wie alle Artefakte eliminieren. Denke wenn du einen  fast1:1 tausch machen könntest, wäre das sicherlich sinnvoll. Ich habe aber weder Erfahrung mit der Rift S, noch mit der Quest 2 (die kommt erst nächste Woche bei mir an). Auf jeden fall habe ich mich bewusst gegen die Rift S entschieden. Auf eBay sollte da ja noch gut was zu holen sein für die Rift S.


----------



## closure (9. Januar 2021)

GladiusTi schrieb:


> Also laut Reddit kann man mit der Quest mittels Supersampling(1,7x ist glaub empfohlen) ebenfalls so gut wie alle Artefakte eliminieren. Denke wenn du einen  fast1:1 tausch machen könntest, wäre das sicherlich sinnvoll. Ich habe aber weder Erfahrung mit der Rift S, noch mit der Quest 2 (die kommt erst nächste Woche bei mir an). Auf jeden fall habe ich mich bewusst gegen die Rift S entschieden. Auf eBay sollte da ja noch gut was zu holen sein für die Rift S.


Danke für die Einschätzung!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. Januar 2021)

Da sie in Deutschland nicht verkauft wird, haben wir kein Quest-2-Testmuster. Aber das Supersampling gegen Komprimierungsartefakte hilft, kann man schon rein theoretisch ausschließen: Komprimiert wird nach erfolgtem Sampling. Erst dabei entstehende Bildfehler können also nicht mehr durch Sampling kompensiert werden. Die einzige, beim krummen Faktor 1,7 nicht ganz auzuschließende Verknüpfung wäre eine geringere Bildschärfe im gerenderten Bild, wodurch Komprimierungsartefakte weniger stark auffallen. Aber das bedeutet umgekehrt natürlich auch, dass man abseits des schwächeren Fliegengittereffektes gar keine Vorteile aus der höheren Auflösung zieht.

Ich persönlich fand die Auflösung der Rift S für Spiele mit simpler Grafik schon mehr als ausreichend. Und Grafikkarten, die detailierte Titel mit 1,7er SS in voller Bildrate und Auflösung der Quest 2 rendern können, müssen erst einmal gebaut werden.


----------



## closure (13. Januar 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Da sie in Deutschland nicht verkauft wird, haben wir kein Quest-2-Testmuster. Aber das Supersampling gegen Komprimierungsartefakte hilft, kann man schon rein theoretisch ausschließen: Komprimiert wird nach erfolgtem Sampling. Erst dabei entstehende Bildfehler können also nicht mehr durch Sampling kompensiert werden. Die einzige, beim krummen Faktor 1,7 nicht ganz auzuschließende Verknüpfung wäre eine geringere Bildschärfe im gerenderten Bild, wodurch Komprimierungsartefakte weniger stark auffallen. Aber das bedeutet umgekehrt natürlich auch, dass man abseits des schwächeren Fliegengittereffektes gar keine Vorteile aus der höheren Auflösung zieht.
> 
> Ich persönlich fand die Auflösung der Rift S für Spiele mit simpler Grafik schon mehr als ausreichend. Und Grafikkarten, die detailierte Titel mit 1,7er SS in voller Bildrate und Auflösung der Quest 2 rendern können, müssen erst einmal gebaut werden.


OK, danke für die Info. Ich habe jetzt entschieden, den Tausch zu wagen - schlicht weil es aktuell fast 1 zu 1 möglich ist und die Quest 2 sicher länger supportet wird. Im VR-Forum hat mir ein User, der beide Brillen besitzt, geschrieben "Im Gesamteindruck (aber für mich ist das vernachlässigbar) ist das Bild immer etwas "unschärfer" (schwer zu beschrieben) als native Bilder (direkt per HDMI oder Displayport), auch wenn die Auflösung insgesamt höher ist. " 
Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## GladiusTi (15. Januar 2021)

Meine ist heute angekommen, und ich musste natürlich direkt vom VR Optiker Korrekturlinsen bestellen. Mensch sind meine Augen schlecht geworden .

Berichte doch mal ob sich der Umstieg dann für dich gelohnt hat!


----------



## closure (15. Januar 2021)

GladiusTi schrieb:


> Meine ist heute angekommen, und ich musste natürlich direkt vom VR Optiker Korrekturlinsen bestellen. Mensch sind meine Augen schlecht geworden .
> 
> Berichte doch mal ob sich der Umstieg dann für dich gelohnt hat!


Hab ich vor, dauert aber sicher noch ein wenig.


----------



## closure (11. Februar 2021)

GladiusTi schrieb:


> Meine ist heute angekommen, und ich musste natürlich direkt vom VR Optiker Korrekturlinsen bestellen. Mensch sind meine Augen schlecht geworden .
> 
> Berichte doch mal ob sich der Umstieg dann für dich gelohnt hat!


Also für mich persönlich hat es sich gelohnt, weil ich jetzt kabellos im ganzen Haus spielen kann. Das ist deswegen wichtig, weil der PC im Wohnzimmer steht und dieser Raum eben von mehreren Personen genutzt wird - so kann ich jetzt schön ausweichen. Übrigens auch sehr gut über Virtual Desktop die gesamte vorhandene Biblothek. On top ist die Touch 2 natürlich auch zukunftssicher(er) als die Rift S. 

Aber: Die bessere Optik fällt mir persönlich weniger auf als beim Wechsel Rift zu Rift S - Damals wurde u.a. das Fliegengitter wahnsinnig reduziert, was für mich einen Rieseneffekt hatte. Und das bessere Tracking der Rift S gegenüber der Quest 2 spürt man, das ist Fakt. Racket Fury ist plötzlich echt schwer, und das war eins meiner Lieblingsgames. Zocken über Virtual Desktop ist WiFi-abhängig und nicht jedem zu empfehlen. Die Steam-Bibliothek kann zwar genutzt werden, sieht aber deutlich schlechter aus als die Oculus-Bibliothek. 
Wer sich also am Kabel nicht stört sollte meiner Meinung nach die Rift S holen. Der Preis im Vergleich ist dann natürlich blöd, dafür kann man günstiger Games per Steam schiessen.

Zur Info: Mein PC ist über einen Intel AC8260-Chip mit Netgear Orbi RBK50 verbunden. Inet ist 500er, von denen stabil um 300 ankommen. Ping liegt immer unter 50, Virtual Desktop geht also kabellos auch ohne LAN am PC.  K.A. ob LAN den Ping noch einmal spürbar verbessern könnte - Beat Saber funktioniert in jedem Fall gut!


----------

